# TV PROGRAMME LOOKING FOR FEMALE BODY BUILDER (UK BASED)



## splash100 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there

I'm a Producer at a television production company in Londoncalled Splash Media.

We are currently making a programme about people withextreme passions and I would love to feature a female body builder.

Through personal interview and expert opinion the programmewill examine the differing aspects of having such an extreme passion looking atwhy people do it, how it makes them feel and how it may have changed themas a person.

In the first instance I am just looking to talk to anyonethat maybe interested in finding out more for an informal, friendly noobligation chat.

I can be contacted at [email protected]or on 0207 255 5461.

Many thanks


----------

